# Correctly fitting a grackle noseband?



## ecrozier (19 July 2011)

Have been advised by sj trainer to put roo in a grackle for a bit, not tightly as 99% of time he is happy and settled in his mouth but 1% of time he does lift his head and cross his jaw so want to
nip that in the bud!
Have borrowed one to try but couldn't quite make it look 'right' last night?! So rode without rather than irritate/upset him by doing it wrong! So guidance on fit or some pics of correctly fitted one (probably the Mexican ringed version ideally) would be much appreciated!


----------



## spacefaer (19 July 2011)

http://www.equi-therapy.net/equi-therapy/saddlery/grakle-noseband.shtml


----------

